# La Forge Malinois - 2 Upcoming Litters



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

We're expecting 2 litters this month...

*Ernny Mi-Ji (Juice) X Barriques' Floreke*
Due November 15th, 2010
Juice is the son of Master de Alphaville Bohemia, IPO III, SchH III, DVG and AWDF Champ 2009, 8th Place Belgian Worlds 2009, AWMA 2nd Place 2010. He is a very high drive dog who throws himself full speed into everything he does. He competes in French Ring, and he is also a certified live-find disaster search and rescue dog.
More info about Juice, his titles, and health clearances, can be found here: www.ernnymiji.com
More info about Flor and her heatlh clearances can be found here: http://laforgemalinois.homestead.com/Barriques--Floreke.html
vids of her progeny from previous litters: http://laforgemalinois.homestead.com/Flor-Pups.html

Both Juice and Flor are confident dogs with speed, tenacity and very high prey and hunt drives. We expect their pups to be the same. These pups are recommended for experienced handlers only, as they have the potential to be serious, dominant, and high drive dogs.

and

*Ernny Mi-Ji (Juice) X Barriques' Dita*
Due November 13th, 2010
Dita is a big-boned, _super_-social, high drive female with huge, full grips and an insatiable desire to retrieve anything you throw (including metal and PVC pipes). More info about Dita and her health clearances can be found here: http://laforgemalinois.homestead.com/Barriques--Dita.html

We expect these pups to be larger boned with great grips, tenacity/persistence and high prey and hunt drives. Pups from Dita's previous litters are in training for French Ring, as well as single purpose detection. 

Please visit our website or contact me for more information on these upcoming litters or other dogs we have available:
http://laforgemalinois.homestead.com/index.html

If interested, please contact me ASAP ([email protected]) to be placed on our email list. I'll email everybody interested in a pup as soon as they are born, and wiill take deposits at that time.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Pups born 11/12/2010. 4 males, 4 females.

Now taking deposits. Please contact me ASAP if you're interested.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

The pups born on the 12th are the Juice X Flor litter.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

The Juice X Dita litter was born yesterday. 6 males, 3 females. Super-dark pups! Now taking deposits on this litter. Email or call me if you're interested in reserving a pup.

Pics of all pups to follow.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

A couple of Flor pups...









Dita pups...


----------

